# 2001 Chevy silverado For sale HELP!!



## mitch95100 (Nov 9, 2012)

When you hear the saying if its too good to be true it probably is, right after you find the truck you have been looking for for that certain price range right under your nose. it puts you down a little. so i need your help. I found a 2001 chevy silverado half ton that has 86,000 miles and is fully loaded heated leather and every thing else. For 5,500 bucks. Only the thing is that truck books for over 11,500 in fair condition on kbb!!! I got to test drive it and look it all over and the only thing i found was the typical chevy rust on the cab corners (NOT bad yet) and the alignment pulled to the right. The tranny, 4x4, engine, and drive train all performed like new shifted fine and no noises except from a little rust on tone of the brake rotor from sitting outside. What im wondering is how in the hell could i pass it up?!?! but on the other hand what happens if i bought it and the tranny goes. Im at a loss. And it is driving me crazy. So what do you think too good to be true? I ran a car fax and everything checked out...


----------



## Big_Al (Nov 10, 2012)

NAdA shows around 9k for clean retail. Can always run it by a mechanic and body shop, see if its had major repairs. Carfax doesn't always show everything. Usually the old adage is true, if it seems to good.....


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Nov 10, 2012)

Buy the same truck, 20 years older. But that extra 4 grand into the older truck, and have a like new truck! Its simple! 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Nov 10, 2012)

Buy the same truck, 20 years older. Put that extra 4 grand into the older truck, and have a like new truck! Its simple! 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dingeryote (Nov 10, 2012)

Mitch,

I learned a long time ago that the little nagging voice is rarely wrong, and can be damn painfull when ignored.

On the bright side, even if the tranny is about to take a ####, dropping in a new one will still have you near blue book overall.

If you go for it, plan on keeping a couple grand stashed and earmarked. 

That year the dash/display were junk and none worked unless they were factory serviced in the recall or flat out replaced with a junkyard unit.
I wouldn't trust the milage on the Odo, but would trust a compression gauge.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Naked Arborist (Nov 10, 2012)

You need to have it looked over by a reputable mechanic and the body shop is not a bad idea either. The thing about mechanics is you don't want a parts changer. You do want the guy who buys vehicles to flip, you get me?


----------



## mitch95100 (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks for the replies i got some thinking to do. But the funny thing of it was the guy kept asking after we test drove it if he wanted us to have him go get the title... a little anxious IMHO


----------



## blades (Nov 20, 2012)

Every make has issues. dodge front ends are weak cummins turbos and high pressure pumps, ford 1/2t most have the smallest tranny good for 100-120k miles then rebuild or replace. ford 7.3 crank sensor, tubos, wiring for injectors is in the head gasket ( real bright move) 6.9 glow plug relay, ford and Gm oil pans rotting out from the inside. Chevy frame breaks/ cracks by the fire walljust behind the rise for the axle ( note the gmc version has added plates in this stress area, factory installed not on chevy) ford 5.4l early ones spark plug threads. Every one has issues with dash displays( youd think that they would add a little grease to the connectors to prevent oxidation) Chevy and dodge had some water leak issues that would take out part of the computer system under the dash ( no recall but TSB's) 

So up shot is no matter what you decide, its still a crap shoot. Now days I just buy a after market warranty, although ya got to be a bit careful there also.


----------

